# Galleon



## LMD (Nov 6, 2008)

Headed to the Galleon in 2 weeks. Confirmed into a 2 bedroom unit but there is no unit number listed on the RCI confirmation. Is there a particular building I should request for the best location?
Thanks
Lisa


----------



## JeffW (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends what you want to look at.  I've never had any units with marina views (bldg's D,E,F).  I've been in bldg A, that was okay.  Best view I thought was B, overlooking the pool, with views of the Hyatt hotel next store, the ocean, and I think some decent sunset pictures.

Jeff


----------



## carlrocky (Nov 6, 2008)

The higher up the better. This was such a good location. We loved this place.Easy walk to Duval street. key west is such a cool happening place. The acts at the Docks were great. What wonderful entertainers those guys are. With the crowds it would be an easy place to get your pocket picked. The tours of Key West in those trolley type buses are a great way to see the area. We rented bikes and had a ball. They have a night stargazer cruise that was really neat. They pointed out all the stars with a laser pointer. You cant help but have a fun trip in Key West. There are huge Tarpon in that quiet marina water 5 to 6 footers, really surprised me.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 7, 2008)

we will be there  on the 15th for a week.  which date do you have Lisa?


----------



## LMD (Nov 8, 2008)

*checking in on the 22nd*

We will be there for Thanksgiving week. Looking forward to it!


----------



## maddaug (Nov 8, 2008)

Rapmarks, you should try to swing on over to see Scott Kirby at Margaritaville while you are there. His website says he will be playing there nightly at 9:30 but only from 11/11 thru 11/16. 
He's has some great music. Here's a link to his myspace to hear some of his music. 

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=205261718


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks for the tip, any more tips out there?


----------



## MIDTWNBOY2 (Feb 3, 2012)

*fraud*

We have owned a Timeshare at Galleon Bay Club for ten years which is managed by ICS Management.  This year we received our owners invoice which had several new charges. One particular was a Property Tax Debt for $1095.31.  This caused us to call the Cameron County tax office and found out that ICS management had not been paying the property taxes for several years. Due to this delinquent tax debt Cameron county was putting the property up for auction.  Now ICS management is trying to force owners to pay their taxes from the past years AGAIN or face foreclosure. Also they have nearly doubled the 2012 maintenance fee compared to past years.  This year our owner invoice is for $3095.31 which usually runs around $800. They are however in lieu of paying these fraudulent charges offering owners the chance to deed back their timeshare to ICS.  Our deed is paid in full and we have always paid our taxes as billed.  Now ICS management is tiring to scam owners into paying their taxes twice. They pocketed or mismanaged the money we had paid prior. This is embezzlement someone should go to jail ! Also make complaints to the BBB.


----------



## bdh (Feb 4, 2012)

*Similar name - different properties*



MIDTWNBOY2 said:


> We have owned a Timeshare at Galleon Bay Club for ten years which is managed by ICS Management.



The original post was about "The Galleon" in Key West, FL.

The "Galleon Bay Club" you're referring to is in South Padre Island, TX.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 6, 2012)

How horrible!!I would roll over in my grave:ignore:  I loved the Galleon. It was one of my fav vacations. I was lucky and got a last minute 2br that looked right over the ocean.  

If they still have this we did a jet ski trip around the island. It was very reasonable compared to what it cost to rnt one for an hour.  We also enjoyed the Hemingway House They were supposed to be 40 cats there and Kelli tried to find them all.  

Of course Mallory Square is happening.  It's a wonderful place to visit!!

shaggy


----------



## bdh (Feb 6, 2012)

shagnut said:


> How horrible!!I would roll over in my grave:ignore:  I loved the Galleon. It was one of my fav vacations. I was lucky and got a last minute 2br that looked right over the ocean.
> 
> If they still have this we did a jet ski trip around the island. It was very reasonable compared to what it cost to rnt one for an hour.  We also enjoyed the Hemingway House They were supposed to be 40 cats there and Kelli tried to find them all.
> 
> ...



Shaggy - The Galleon that Midtownboy is commenting on is located in Texas.  The Galleon in Key West is not being accused of fraud and will be there should you get lucky again.


----------



## Knobby (Feb 7, 2012)

*Unit Location*

There is only one bldg. to NOT stay in...G ... the rest have their own positives and negatives...dictated by your own tastes. Usually the C bldg. is hardest to get due to more people wanting to view the sunset from their balcony. But A ~ F are fun for pool .. boating ... and people watching.
You'll have a blast..but if you really do want to try to "request" a bldg. .. call about 1-2 weeks before you arrive. Good luck!


----------



## BevL (Feb 7, 2012)

And don't expect any more than a non-polite stare when you check in and mention your requests.  That was our experience and we were put in a unit with a stunning view of ... the back of the shed housing the pool equipment.

Frankly, if you're spending that much time in your unit that your view is going to make or break your holiday, you're in the wrong place!!  Way too much going on in Key West to hang around home and the resort itself has what I thought was the best location in town.  We had a great time.


----------



## retailman (Feb 7, 2012)

We were there the end of Jan in Building A Third floor.
Nice unit with great weather. rained only one night. Had a great time.


----------



## shagnut (Feb 7, 2012)

bdh said:


> Shaggy - The Galleon that Midtownboy is commenting on is located in Texas.  The Galleon in Key West is not being accused of fraud and will be there should you get lucky again.



:annoyed: :annoyed:  Boy am I glad, but I feel like an idiot. I still think it's a shame what happened tho.   shaggy


----------



## ran-ran (Feb 7, 2012)

I stayed in D22 in December, the second floor facing the marina with its own spiral staircase to the marina in addition to the main entrance. You can also read my review in the resort database.

Great spot, enjoy!


----------

